# Generador de pulsos con un cristal de cuarzo



## luism (Abr 21, 2006)

Hola, como puede construir con un generador de pulsos con un cristal de cuarzo, si tienen un diagrama me sería de gran ayuda.

Grasias!


----------



## Ehecatl (Abr 21, 2006)

¿Alguna característica en especial de tu generador de pulsos?
¿Frecuencia, tipo de señal, etc?


----------



## luism (Abr 21, 2006)

la frecuencia exacta no se, pero tiene que ser tal que puedea funcionar un integrado 74162 y la señal tiene que ser cuadrada


----------



## Ehecatl (Abr 27, 2006)

¿qué es el 74162?


----------

